# Best large caliber rifle.......Your opinion



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok, heres what I want to know. If you had to choose one large rifle cailber, to hunt all over the world with, what would you be packing?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

375 H&H if dangerous game is in the mix. 300 Winchester Magnum if there's no dangerous game.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Overall I really like the .338 Win. Mag. Great long range ability with a lot of down range power. .375 H&H Mag. wouldn't be a bad choice either.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

338 Win Mag, 375H&H Mag if African dangerous game is part of the deal...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Horsager said:


> 375 H&H if dangerous game is in the mix. 300 Winchester Magnum if there's no dangerous game.


Ditto. Although I'm now kinda partial to switching to a 300 WSM to replace the 300 mag, as it is less punishing and is still viable for lighter big game with the range of bullet choices.

Ryan


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

id go with the .50 cal muzzle loader. yea its a disadvantage to some game. but thats the challange


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

375 H&H.
Pete


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Any 300 Magnum, with premium bullets of course.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

32-20......


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> 32-20......


 :lol: , you know, somebodies gonna believe you, and take one bear hunting.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

If Africa is in the mix, you have a vote for ths 375 H&H. If no dangerous game but big bears and such, 338 mag. most practical would be 300 win mag. for me if I can drive there and insure my ammo will arive then the 35 Whelen improved. In my hunting you will seatch long and hard to find a better hunting round than the 35 whelen. But we must assume that ammo may get lost, and it is very hard to pick anything better than the 375, 338, or 300 win mag. All great and ammo available in most amy place where hunting is done.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

neb_bo said:


> > 32-20......
> 
> 
> :lol: , you know, somebodies gonna believe you, and take one bear hunting.


If they do, we need them out of the gene pool anyway. :wink: :lol:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm a tad surprised that none of the new super mags have shown up nor have any of the short mags, like the new .325 WSM.
In any case, I'll stick with my .375 H&H vote. BUT....if you really mean all over the world, then we have to go bigger as some countries require .40 as a minimum caliber. In that case, the .416 Rigby gets my vote.
Lots of energy. Can be loaded down if need be.
Pete


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jiffy said:


> neb_bo said:
> 
> 
> > > 32-20......
> ...


Thats kinda messed up considering a lot of people come on this site that are new to hunting/shooting to read posts and get tips and advice. Comments like that wont do much for the way non hunters/shooters view people such as ourselves in this sport.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:fiddle:

Do a fricken search! Its been covered about a bizillion times. Again, anybody who takes a 32-20 bear hunting now-a-days, needs to be omited from the gene pool.

My pick: 300 Win. Mag for everything but "dangerous African game."

or maybe this one: http://www.barrettrifles.com/rifle_82.aspx


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

i agree with jiffy on that one.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

stranger things have happened...im going to take my .22 elephant hunting


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

jackal_727 said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> > neb_bo said:
> ...


Hahaha, give me a break!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The minimum requirements mess things up. I would go with a 338 Remington Ultra mag and premium bullets if allowed, but I think I have to go up to the 416 Remington. Remington ammo is much cheaper than the Rigby or the old classic would be fun.
Other than that I would stick with one of the 300 magnums for all but dangerous game. With a 26 inch barrel I get 3200 fps with a 180 gr, and I don't need anymore than that. 
For those of you that would take the 338 Winchester Mag for long range power you better think again. The 338 Ultramag is good for long range with 300 gr bullets like the Sierra Match king, but the better ballistic coefficient of a 30 caliber bullet makes the old 300 Win mag overtake the 338 Win mag in power at long range.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think I will opt for the Weatherby .30-378, or the .300RUM as a second choice, as Remington has the "Power Level" ammo available now.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I like how "Dangerous Game" requires good old Afican rounds like the .375 H&H or the .416 Rigbey. Roy Wetherby bagged a cape buff with a .257 Wetherby. Hundreds of elephant have been shot and killed with the 7x57 Mauser. Teddy Roosevelt hammered lion with the .405 WCF and so on and so on. Myself I would not use the .257 Weatherby for buff or the 7x57 for pachyderms but it has been done. Like plainsman I would choose the .338 RUM it can shoot 210gr TSX's 3300fps and 250gr TSX's to 3000fps. I have loaded, shot, and used this round on game and would not hesitate to use this one around the world for anything. It hits hard enough for any game out there and flies flat enough for the ones way out there!


----------



## kdmcustom (Dec 16, 2007)

500 S&W Magnum

440 grain WFNGC for everything but Africa's Big Six
720 grain WFNGC for Jumbo, Buff, Hippo, Rhino, Spots and Simba


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

.325 short mag :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW I started reading this after I saw it on post's since last visit.

I miss Jiffy! :lol:

I say 300 WSM, Although I really like my .338.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

The 338 winmag or the 375 H&Hmag and thats a tough choice between the two, so I bought both.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I miss Jiffy! :lol:


Yeah, whatever happened to him???


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

hagfan72 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > I miss Jiffy! :lol:
> ...


Hmmmmm, maybe if you ask windowlicker he'll tell you where jiffy is hidin.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

???????
Huh?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

338 Win Mag.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

300 wby

cause I haven't seen it listed yet


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Windowlicker= Jiffy I guess.

Jiffy got the ax. But then all of a sudden Windowlicker came on, and had alot of the same views!

However windowlicker is alot more whats the word, discrete about his answers. Not as straight forward.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

.338 for dangeroues game and a 300 for deer hunting


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Why did Jiffy get the ax?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

There was a time early this fall where a bunch of people did. Just stuff like personal attacks. I don't really know though.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Why the 338 Win Mag over the 338 Lapua Mag? The 338LM has slightly better balistics and is more widely available internationally, isn't it?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

338 Win Mag is chose more than the 338LM mainly because of cost. The 338LM is very costly to shoot. If you want maximum accuracy the 338LM is the only way to go. If you want a hunting rifle then the 338WM is the way to go.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

johngfoster said:


> Why the 338 Win Mag over the 338 Lapua Mag? The 338LM has slightly better balistics and is more widely available internationally, isn't it?


Yeah, try heading over to Wal-Mart and picking up a box of Lapua anything. Lot's of guys out there who don't handload for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People said:


> 338 Win Mag is chose more than the 338LM mainly because of cost. The 338LM is very costly to shoot. If you want maximum accuracy the 338LM is the only way to go. If you want a hunting rifle then the 338WM is the way to go.


Hey People, you might be interested. I don't have a 338 Remington Ultra Mag, but I was looking in the reloading manuals and with a 250 gr bullet they have the Remington and the Lapua both at 3002 fps max load. I noticed that Lapua brass are $2/each while you can get the Remington for $0.47/each. I don't know if my old bones or my retinas will take the recoil or I think I would be into the 338 Remington.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Point well made plainsman! That is part of the reason I bought my .338 RUM and also because it is way easier to find dies and brass loacally. That RUM did everything I neaded it to.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

10-22 just kidding marlin 444


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> There was a time early this fall where a bunch of people did. Just stuff like personal attacks. I don't really know though.


Doesn't much matter. I had him on my ignore list anyway. The dude was obnoxious. If windowlicker really is jiffy, I'll put him on my ignore list as well.


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

Who the hell is Jiffy?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.338 win mag.

End of thread.

:sniper:


----------



## coyotehunter13 (Dec 28, 2007)

dang. lol.

i thought i would be the first one to suggest the .50 BMG, but i guess somebody else has covered it. dang.

and if u need a cheap .50 BMG, get a grizzly big boar.


----------



## coyotehunter13 (Dec 28, 2007)

just so u guys all kno, i was joking. lol.

.375 H&H mag for me. :sniper:


----------



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a .375 rum (remington ultra mag) and i love it. it has more velocity and energy than an H&H and recil isnt bad. its not much worse than a 3 1/2 inch 12 gauge. nosler makes more north american game ammo for it and remington makes the a-frame for dangerous game. this should be a good overal gun if your not woried to bad about mid-high ammo price.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Windowlicker.

IDk but I sure do miss his posts!!


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

My 30-06 is big enough to easily kill any thing I can afford to hunt in North America, which is every thing short of Brown bear. When Horsager and Jiffy got booted 50% of the credible long range posters were gone with the other two being Plainsman and Huntin1. Windowlicker might have some potential.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all,

Not to hijack but I thought that windowlicker sounded like either Jiffy or Horsager but I may be mistaken. In any event, I will say this. I find it unfortunate that they are gone and this entire site lost some very knowledgeable resources when that happend. They were both a wealth of info for shooting/reloading. From what little I understand, it was poor attitude/abrasive in delivery of this info that ruined it and I hope they do sign back on under different names and if you guys do or have, PM me so I know who to look for. :beer:

I did not agree with everything they said or moreover, the tone of it, but I am smart enough to know when someone knows more about something than I do and I am not too stubborn to learn everything I can from them.

And yes, I have to agree also that the best long-range shooting resources we have left here are Plainsmen and hunting1 and windowlicker seems to know plenty! :beer:

Best of luck to you all,

Jaybic
Semper Fi to those who know!

P.S. If any of you know anything about rubber-banding .223 cases together in a pie tin and filling them full of H335 or was it Varget and a 50 grain v-max, let me know. :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The 338L and the 338 Rem Ultra Mag do give you the same speeds on average. One will push one faster with one powder and the other will with a different powder.

If you want a hunting gun the Rem mag is the only way to go. If you want to hit stuff way out there you should go with the 338L. '

Lapua brass is very spendy but it is far better than Rem brass. I bought 100 338L brass and I did not cull any of them. I did pick the one casing that was not the best for seating adjustment testing.

The 338L was designed from the ground up for long range(True Long Range). The 338RUM was not. Sure you can very easily make a 338RUM shoot good and you can get a 338L that shoots bad but on average if your goal is long range the 338L is your best bet.

Oh yeah you will need a muzel break. You will need it unless you are superman.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Good post people! I agree whole heartedly with your comments on the Lapua-vs-the RUM. I will dissagree a bit on the muzzle brake though I shot my .338 RUM day in and day out without one. I am a Marine but never thought of myself as Superman. I does live up to its reputation as stout kicker though.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

45-70


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Scooter I can only imagine what kind of kick it would have. I have a AR30 in 338L and I have a 223 that kicks harder. Noise is totaly different. With that break it really makes it very noisy.


----------

